# Pheasants



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well folks, we can talk about how much Utah pheasants suck and the lack of habitat all we want. but the pheasant hunt (In my humble opinion) is the pinnacle of upland game hunting, its like the star on the christmas tree :lol: 

Anyway wether you get birds or not..... anytime hunting is better then watching T.V.
and here is hoping everyone has a fun, SAFE and enjoyable weekend. Pheasant hunting or whatever you chase. -8/-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I feel I'm going to have a decent year. I've been doing my homework this year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Well folks, we can talk about how much Utah pheasants suck


Amen to that


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> > Well folks, we can talk about how much Utah pheasants suck
> 
> 
> Amen to that


 :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out up by Deweyville yesterday. Saw 5 ,2 roosters and 3 hens. 5 hours of exercise. First hunt in over 20 years. I didn't expect much and that is what we got. :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

5 birds... not bad (this is Utah remember) :shock: 

Better then the norm of 1 bird and 4 racoons/skunks :roll:


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

We found a couple.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Went out up by Deweyville yesterday. Saw 5 ,2 roosters and 3 hens. 5 hours of exercise. First hunt in over 20 years. I didn't expect much and that is what we got. :lol:


Sounds like our hunt Al! We usually kick up at least twice as many hens as we do roosters, but this year only 2 roosters and 3 hens. We also kicked up a nice little two point buck. I will post a more thorough report later.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we kicked up 4 deer in the Deweyville bottoms. :roll:


----------

